# Working at two different targets



## Hellothere101 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hey so I am currently out of state on a student leave at my target and I have been working on and off now for over a year and a half, I really need money and I was wondering if it’s allowed to work at the target near my school for the semester then be able to go back to work at my target near home.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 7, 2022)

Yes, contact hr to assist


----------

